# (Story) My 10 year high school reunion



## Amnesia (Nov 19, 2020)

I went to an unofficial high school reunion when I was 27. It was a very loosely organized reunion at a large bar near the high school i went to. Granted I was NOT popular in HS at all, I had ONE best friend and when he got a gf it was me literally eating lunch alone and wandering around the playground just aimlessly until class started again. By senior year I was rolling out of bed in my PJs and just going to school as is. I didn't even want to go to my senior prom but my best friends gf set me up with a girl and she ended up being late and causing us all to be late, she even forgot to get me a boutonniere. Once we got in the door shes like "ok have a nice night Amnesia, bye" and she went on to spend the night with the guy I found out she later married

ANYWAY back to the high school reunion I went to. I showed up and legit saw all the same people in the same cliques they were in back in high school. I immediately felt nervous af like back when I was in school again. I saw the cool crowd, with the coolest best looking dude named Cole. He was captain of the football team, dated the hottest girl, prom kind, the whole nine yards. All the same cool kids around him even now, 10 years later. I make my way towards this other group of guys that I was kinda cool with and they vaguely and ordered a drink at the bar and made small talk with them. This dude named Kevin had "borrowed" my graphiing calculator the last day of school and I remembered it so I was like Hey Kevin yo u remember u owe me like 120 bucks, and he was like shiiit dude my bad HAHA. yep people don't fucking change, fucking asshole.

It was a surreal experience to look around and see all these people about 10 years later, pretty much unchanged. At this time my brother shows up (we went to the same high school but never at the same time.) I'm glad he's there cause I mostly hate everyone else that's in the house. I point out to my brother that the "cool kids" are over there and it feels surreal to see them and how I am feeling a bit on edge. He tells me dude just fucking go over and say hi, who cares, it's 10 years later and no one cares.

I make my way over to the part of the bar where Cole is, so I can order a drink. Cole noticed me and is like "amnesiaaaaa, yo dude" I am shocked in my head that he recognizes me and the fact that he said my name gives me a huge dopamine rush like a giddy teenage girl who's crush says hi passing in the hallway. Call it pathetic but this guys status, not just in MY highshooll, but around the district was huge. I respond to Cole and say hi dude good to see ya, you're still cool af I see. (I am nervously talking and sounding like an idiot, like I am talking to a huge celebrity.) Cole laughs and says "Dude you're looking really good, have a drink with us."

At this point I feel like crying almost, my entire highschool experience I can get closure from. The COOLEST kid just invited me to have a drink with him and his group of super cool friends. 10 years later I finally feel like I have "made it" he said I looked good, my looksmaxxing efforts paid off cause COLE fucking COLE the coolest kid ever says I can hang with him.

So the rest of his friends and I are having a drink and they are asking what I am up to, a few other of the guys say I look good, some of them have let themselves go a bit, get a bit of a beer belly etc, while I am admittedly looking pretty good. Cole is still better looking but that's cause he was always a natural Chad. After the bar thing dies down, Cole invites me back to HIS HOUSE. HOLY FUCK he wants me to go back to his house for an after party. I cannot believe what is happening, this is one of the best nights of my life. I spend the rest of the night hanging out drinking at the house of the coolest guy, a couple girls come over and there is a party I am at. For this single night I feel like everything I missed out on in highschool I am making up. I am being treated like one of the good looking cool kids tn.

We are all in the backyard of Coles house and then the former HEAD CHEELEADER from our high school comes over, Dana. Now I knew Dana because she also ran track and field and I was a sprinter so we were familiar with each other, on a friendly term, but she never would have acknowledged my existence outside the track field, esp in front of any cool group at school or lunch or whatever. So I am feeling pretty confident in myself given how the night is going for me so I make my way over to her when I see her going towards the quieter part of the yard.

Hey Dana, it's Amnesia, remember me? Omggg yeaaa wow you look gooood. We end up chatting a bit and flirting. I make a comment about how I always thought she was cute af esp when she wore those short track shorts, and she laughed and said I was cute too and again told me I look good now, and she lightly touched my forearm. I YOLO it and ask for her number and she gives it to me. At this point I am flying high in the night. The night goes on and she leaves early and now it's Cole and a few of his friends still there and a few girls.

The night winds down and I am ready to say goodbye as some of Coles friends are starting to pass outt on the couches around. I let him know thanks a ton for inviting me over to his house and I am nervously thinking about asking for his number. I have never been this unsure about asking for ANYONES number before, even including a girls. I ask for it and he says "sure dawg, hit me up sometime, it was good seeing u."


I leave his house and walk 5 miles home, I didn't care. It was one of the best nights of my life. I felt like I got total closure. Invited to the cool kids house for a party, and got the head cheerleaders number (who I later fucked the next week. But that's a different story.) What do I attribute it too? I guess looks, but also that highschool is such a bubble of existence for people. What really held me back from being cool? I was not NT, loner, I dunno? Cause I just didnt have it, didnt have swag? I didnt go to the same middle school as most of the cool kids so my social circle didnt transfer over? Or was it strictly down to just looking better 10 years later after high school.* 



For what it's worth I wasnt wearing blue contacts or height frauding at this reunion. Only looksmaxx differences were nose jobs lower lid retractions. Didnt even have my chin fillers at this time either





Here's a pic of Cole, 6'1'' he looked better in HS*











*here's Dana, the cheerleader





*


----------



## mkoomz (Nov 19, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I went to an unofficial high school reunion when I was 27. It was a very loosely organized reunion at a large bar near the high school i went to. Granted I was NOT popular in HS at all, I had ONE best friend and when he got a gf it was me literally eating lunch alone and wandering around the playground just aimlessly until class started again. By senior year I was rolling out of bed in my PJs and just going to school as is. I didn't even want to go to my senior prom but my best friends gf set me up with a girl and she ended up being late and causing us all to be late, she even forgot to get me a boutonniere. Once we got in the door shes like "ok have a nice night Amnesia, bye" and she went on to spend the night with the guy I found out she later married
> 
> ANYWAY back to the high school reunion I went to. I showed up and legit saw all the same people in the same cliques they were in back in high school. I immediately felt nervous af like back when I was in school again. I saw the cool crowd, with the coolest best looking dude named Cole. He was captain of the football team, dated the hottest girl, prom kind, the whole nine yards. All the same cool kids around him even now, 10 years later. I make my way towards this other group of guys that I was kinda cool with and they vaguely and ordered a drink at the bar and made small talk with them. This dude named Kevin had "borrowed" my graphiing calculator the last day of school and I remembered it so I was like Hey Kevin yo u remember u owe me like 120 bucks, and he was like shiiit dude my bad HAHA. yep people don't fucking change, fucking asshole.
> 
> ...
























EDIT: Just read the thread and JFL tbh


----------



## nonserviam (Nov 19, 2020)

tales
dn rd
kys
gonna read later


----------



## HeavenAdmιn (Nov 19, 2020)

JFL SHOUDLVE TOLD HER NO STACY WITH THAT NOSE


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Nov 19, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Nov 19, 2020)

if this isn't tales, then it's unironically because you kept looksmaxxing past the age when most people start falling off

maybe you're more NT now as well, what do you think?


----------



## Deleted member 9499 (Nov 19, 2020)

thinwhiteduke said:


> View attachment 813478


what movie is that


----------



## Deleted member 10449 (Nov 19, 2020)

sounds a bit pathetic tbh

I understand feeling subhuman in HS, I certainly did, but never would I get a dopamine rush because the gigachad came and talked to me. Call it tryhard if you want, but I never considered the gigachads as being more worth than me, to the point that I would feel good because they bothered to talk to me (who the fuck they are at the end of the day?)

as for the bitch, tbh genetic trash


----------



## Boldandbeautiful (Nov 19, 2020)

Read every word.


----------



## ChadFucksYourOneitis (Nov 19, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I went to an unofficial high school reunion when I was 27. It was a very loosely organized reunion at a large bar near the high school i went to. Granted I was NOT popular in HS at all, I had ONE best friend and when he got a gf it was me literally eating lunch alone and wandering around the playground just aimlessly until class started again. By senior year I was rolling out of bed in my PJs and just going to school as is. I didn't even want to go to my senior prom but my best friends gf set me up with a girl and she ended up being late and causing us all to be late, she even forgot to get me a boutonniere. Once we got in the door shes like "ok have a nice night Amnesia, bye" and she went on to spend the night with the guy I found out she later married
> 
> ANYWAY back to the high school reunion I went to. I showed up and legit saw all the same people in the same cliques they were in back in high school. I immediately felt nervous af like back when I was in school again. I saw the cool crowd, with the coolest best looking dude named Cole. He was captain of the football team, dated the hottest girl, prom kind, the whole nine yards. All the same cool kids around him even now, 10 years later. I make my way towards this other group of guys that I was kinda cool with and they vaguely and ordered a drink at the bar and made small talk with them. This dude named Kevin had "borrowed" my graphiing calculator the last day of school and I remembered it so I was like Hey Kevin yo u remember u owe me like 120 bucks, and he was like shiiit dude my bad HAHA. yep people don't fucking change, fucking asshole.
> 
> ...



Life fuel


----------



## Deleted member 6785 (Nov 19, 2020)

you mog cole to oblivion, did you wear lifts to this party? if so how tall were you compared to cole?


----------



## gaymidget (Nov 19, 2020)

Yo bro, no wonder you are a anti social depressive fuck. Nigga, you are 30, how can you get excited by talking to another grown men? I wasnt popular either but i never sucked any dick of popular kids. You are just pathetic bro. You need therapy or some shit.


----------



## recessed (Nov 19, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I went to an unofficial high school reunion when I was 27. It was a very loosely organized reunion at a large bar near the high school i went to. Granted I was NOT popular in HS at all, I had ONE best friend and when he got a gf it was me literally eating lunch alone and wandering around the playground just aimlessly until class started again. By senior year I was rolling out of bed in my PJs and just going to school as is. I didn't even want to go to my senior prom but my best friends gf set me up with a girl and she ended up being late and causing us all to be late, she even forgot to get me a boutonniere. Once we got in the door shes like "ok have a nice night Amnesia, bye" and she went on to spend the night with the guy I found out she later married
> 
> ANYWAY back to the high school reunion I went to. I showed up and legit saw all the same people in the same cliques they were in back in high school. I immediately felt nervous af like back when I was in school again. I saw the cool crowd, with the coolest best looking dude named Cole. He was captain of the football team, dated the hottest girl, prom kind, the whole nine yards. All the same cool kids around him even now, 10 years later. I make my way towards this other group of guys that I was kinda cool with and they vaguely and ordered a drink at the bar and made small talk with them. This dude named Kevin had "borrowed" my graphiing calculator the last day of school and I remembered it so I was like Hey Kevin yo u remember u owe me like 120 bucks, and he was like shiiit dude my bad HAHA. yep people don't fucking change, fucking asshole.
> 
> ...


ngl that dana is kinda witchskullmaxxed


----------



## Patient A (Nov 19, 2020)

celmane said:


> you mog cole to oblivion, did you wear lifts to this party? if so how tall were you compared to cole?


He said he didn’t in the story,


----------



## SkinjobCatastrophe (Nov 19, 2020)

You really have a good way of writing these, how you describe everything is really similar to how I felt when I was in high school


----------



## RoundHouse (Nov 19, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I went to an unofficial high school reunion when I was 27. It was a very loosely organized reunion at a large bar near the high school i went to. Granted I was NOT popular in HS at all, I had ONE best friend and when he got a gf it was me literally eating lunch alone and wandering around the playground just aimlessly until class started again. By senior year I was rolling out of bed in my PJs and just going to school as is. I didn't even want to go to my senior prom but my best friends gf set me up with a girl and she ended up being late and causing us all to be late, she even forgot to get me a boutonniere. Once we got in the door shes like "ok have a nice night Amnesia, bye" and she went on to spend the night with the guy I found out she later married
> 
> ANYWAY back to the high school reunion I went to. I showed up and legit saw all the same people in the same cliques they were in back in high school. I immediately felt nervous af like back when I was in school again. I saw the cool crowd, with the coolest best looking dude named Cole. He was captain of the football team, dated the hottest girl, prom kind, the whole nine yards. All the same cool kids around him even now, 10 years later. I make my way towards this other group of guys that I was kinda cool with and they vaguely and ordered a drink at the bar and made small talk with them. This dude named Kevin had "borrowed" my graphiing calculator the last day of school and I remembered it so I was like Hey Kevin yo u remember u owe me like 120 bucks, and he was like shiiit dude my bad HAHA. yep people don't fucking change, fucking asshole.
> 
> ...


*Honestly, i love your threads bro, idc about anyone who said dn read, i actually read them jfl, theyre intresting as fuck keep them going, repped.*


----------



## Patient A (Nov 19, 2020)

Cool story bro, hope I ascend one day and can live this moment.

I was a bit like you too, probably on the same level as the autism spectrum


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Nov 19, 2020)

Read every word. Lifefuel tbh bro


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Nov 19, 2020)

Looksmaxed Chad at his high-school reunion:


> It was one of the best nights of my life. I felt like I got total closure. Invited to the cool kids house for a party, and got the head cheerleaders number (who I later fucked the next week. But that's a different story.)






Betabux incel at his high-school reunion.


----------



## Hozay (Nov 19, 2020)

You're good at typing these out bro, looking forward to read more


----------



## nonserviam (Nov 19, 2020)

Question is, were you frauding with lifts and contacts? Were they like wtf is going on?


----------



## Deleted member 8165 (Nov 19, 2020)

here we go again


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Nov 19, 2020)

havent read all yet but I suspect it ended with u getting anal sex from the natural chad


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Nov 19, 2020)

aut0phobic said:


> if this isn't tales, then it's unironically because you kept looksmaxxing past the age when most people start falling off
> 
> maybe you're more NT now as well, what do you think?


USA people are uglier than i ever thought, on the same tier as Ukcels. I used to consider people here to not be good-looking enough, but i was wrong, and i play the game in difficult mode, and still did fine compared to Amnesia's HS. Shows everything matters and not only looks. idk why i say that, especially to you, especially in this thread. But i'm done, take care, brother.


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Nov 19, 2020)

streege said:


> USA people are uglier than i ever thought, on the same tier as Ukcels. I used to consider people here to not be good-looking enough, but i was wrong, and i play the game in difficult mode, and still did fine compared to Amnesia's HS. Shows everything matters and not only looks. idk why i say that, especially to you, especially in this thread. But i'm done, take care, brother.


thought the thread was ur last post but I was wrong


----------



## MedAncientGod (Nov 19, 2020)

Very inspirational you should write a story about your life and how people are artificial, how your life has changed from htn/chadlite to Chad. Release the book on your deathbed lol.


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Nov 19, 2020)

streege said:


> USA people are uglier than i ever thought, on the same tier as Ukcels. I used to consider people here to not be good-looking enough, but i was wrong, and i play the game in difficult mode, and still did fine compared to Amnesia's HS. Shows everything matters and not only looks. idk why i say that, especially to you, especially in this thread. But i'm done, take care, brother.


big love my bro


----------



## Tony (Nov 19, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> who I later fucked the next week. But that's a different story


teles


----------



## diggbicc (Nov 19, 2020)

Tony said:


> teles


XD Tiny


----------



## Deleted member 8902 (Nov 19, 2020)

Low key autistic ngl


----------



## Deleted member 8902 (Nov 19, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I went to an unofficial high school reunion when I was 27. It was a very loosely organized reunion at a large bar near the high school i went to. Granted I was NOT popular in HS at all, I had ONE best friend and when he got a gf it was me literally eating lunch alone and wandering around the playground just aimlessly until class started again. By senior year I was rolling out of bed in my PJs and just going to school as is. I didn't even want to go to my senior prom but my best friends gf set me up with a girl and she ended up being late and causing us all to be late, she even forgot to get me a boutonniere. Once we got in the door shes like "ok have a nice night Amnesia, bye" and she went on to spend the night with the guy I found out she later married
> 
> ANYWAY back to the high school reunion I went to. I showed up and legit saw all the same people in the same cliques they were in back in high school. I immediately felt nervous af like back when I was in school again. I saw the cool crowd, with the coolest best looking dude named Cole. He was captain of the football team, dated the hottest girl, prom kind, the whole nine yards. All the same cool kids around him even now, 10 years later. I make my way towards this other group of guys that I was kinda cool with and they vaguely and ordered a drink at the bar and made small talk with them. This dude named Kevin had "borrowed" my graphiing calculator the last day of school and I remembered it so I was like Hey Kevin yo u remember u owe me like 120 bucks, and he was like shiiit dude my bad HAHA. yep people don't fucking change, fucking asshole.
> 
> ...


How okd are you?


----------



## Hozay (Nov 19, 2020)

Tony said:


> teles


hi tny


----------



## Enfant terrible (Nov 19, 2020)

really this guy is a hightier normie at best


----------



## Vitruvian (Nov 19, 2020)

Makes sense since u didnt get there attention before. But if i saw the cool kids 10 years after now, it would mostly be about status mogging.


----------



## BigBiceps (Nov 19, 2020)

It was because you looked better, probably many of the so called ''cool kids'' had let themselves go a bit, so you were automatically top tier in looks in there.


----------



## homo_faber (Nov 19, 2020)

highschool never fucin ends

also reply to my pm dawg


----------



## Effortless (Nov 19, 2020)

Would of been a better tales from the basement if you said they jumped you in the toilets and stole your looksmax money


----------



## Truthmirrorcoper (Nov 19, 2020)

kinda crazy how people dont really leave high scool ever , i guess thats what happens when most people peak during those years


----------



## Saoirsecel (Nov 19, 2020)

gaymidget said:


> Yo bro, no wonder you are a anti social depressive fuck. Nigga, you are 30, how can you get excited by talking to another grown men? I wasnt popular either but i never sucked any dick of popular kids. You are just pathetic bro. You need therapy or some shit.


Hes chemically depressed or some shit like that for sure


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Nov 19, 2020)

homo_faber said:


> highschool never fucin ends
> 
> also reply to my pm dawg


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Nov 19, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> Looksmaxed Chad at his high-school reunion:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I cringed so hard when I watched this for the first time


----------



## Uglybrazilian (Nov 19, 2020)

Nigga you have a talent for writing. Great storytelling. I believe things changed because you are not on HS anymore, niggas wont judge you if you are not GL or something, and even if they would, you now look good anyways.

You story pretty much summarizes how confidence is built. People gave you approval by complimenting your looks and thus you got more confident and things just happened naturally.


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Nov 19, 2020)

homo_faber said:


> highschool never fucin ends
> 
> also reply to my pm dawg











Public Service Announcement from Amnesia


Can people please NOT ask me to rate them in PMs, I will just ignore you. Just cause I have had surgery doesn't mean I know JACK SHIT about what the best surgery for you is. Ask the fucking forum, that's what it's here for. Hell I even still ask the forum for advice about possible surgeries...




looksmax.org


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Nov 19, 2020)

Interesting.


----------



## NothingCanStopMe (Nov 19, 2020)

And people still believe highschool doesn't have any impact in your adult life. It's like a wound that never goes away.


----------



## Deleted member 8616 (Nov 19, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I went to an unofficial high school reunion when I was 27. It was a very loosely organized reunion at a large bar near the high school i went to. Granted I was NOT popular in HS at all, I had ONE best friend and when he got a gf it was me literally eating lunch alone and wandering around the playground just aimlessly until class started again. By senior year I was rolling out of bed in my PJs and just going to school as is. I didn't even want to go to my senior prom but my best friends gf set me up with a girl and she ended up being late and causing us all to be late, she even forgot to get me a boutonniere. Once we got in the door shes like "ok have a nice night Amnesia, bye" and she went on to spend the night with the guy I found out she later married
> 
> ANYWAY back to the high school reunion I went to. I showed up and legit saw all the same people in the same cliques they were in back in high school. I immediately felt nervous af like back when I was in school again. I saw the cool crowd, with the coolest best looking dude named Cole. He was captain of the football team, dated the hottest girl, prom kind, the whole nine yards. All the same cool kids around him even now, 10 years later. I make my way towards this other group of guys that I was kinda cool with and they vaguely and ordered a drink at the bar and made small talk with them. This dude named Kevin had "borrowed" my graphiing calculator the last day of school and I remembered it so I was like Hey Kevin yo u remember u owe me like 120 bucks, and he was like shiiit dude my bad HAHA. yep people don't fucking change, fucking asshole.
> 
> ...


you said only looksmax differences were nose jobs and lower lid retractions. did you have your tan at the time though and also were you low bf and had dyed your eyebrows and fixed your hair too?


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Nov 19, 2020)

NothingCanStopMe said:


> And people still believe highschool doesn't have any impact in your adult life. It's like a wound that never goes away.


Everyone is exactly the same as in high school when they're adults. Personality is set in stone based on your social status in high school.


----------



## homo_faber (Nov 19, 2020)

Proex said:


> Public Service Announcement from Amnesia
> 
> 
> Can people please NOT ask me to rate them in PMs, I will just ignore you. Just cause I have had surgery doesn't mean I know JACK SHIT about what the best surgery for you is. Ask the fucking forum, that's what it's here for. Hell I even still ask the forum for advice about possible surgeries...
> ...



i was asking him questions about his eye surgery regarding pfl changes and stuff like that


----------



## Mouthbreath (Nov 19, 2020)

obviously cole has a wide face (wide face seems to correlate strongly with being NT for some reason)


----------



## RAITEIII (Nov 19, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I went to an unofficial high school reunion when I was 27. It was a very loosely organized reunion at a large bar near the high school i went to. Granted I was NOT popular in HS at all, I had ONE best friend and when he got a gf it was me literally eating lunch alone and wandering around the playground just aimlessly until class started again. By senior year I was rolling out of bed in my PJs and just going to school as is. I didn't even want to go to my senior prom but my best friends gf set me up with a girl and she ended up being late and causing us all to be late, she even forgot to get me a boutonniere. Once we got in the door shes like "ok have a nice night Amnesia, bye" and she went on to spend the night with the guy I found out she later married
> 
> ANYWAY back to the high school reunion I went to. I showed up and legit saw all the same people in the same cliques they were in back in high school. I immediately felt nervous af like back when I was in school again. I saw the cool crowd, with the coolest best looking dude named Cole. He was captain of the football team, dated the hottest girl, prom kind, the whole nine yards. All the same cool kids around him even now, 10 years later. I make my way towards this other group of guys that I was kinda cool with and they vaguely and ordered a drink at the bar and made small talk with them. This dude named Kevin had "borrowed" my graphiing calculator the last day of school and I remembered it so I was like Hey Kevin yo u remember u owe me like 120 bucks, and he was like shiiit dude my bad HAHA. yep people don't fucking change, fucking asshole.
> 
> ...


You are overatting the "chad and stacy" lmao you mog to hell and back.

I thought u were wearing subtle eye color change contacts and lifts lmao.


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Nov 19, 2020)

Enfant terrible said:


> really this guy is a hightier normie at best



Irl chad pheno.


----------



## Terminator2009 (Nov 19, 2020)

cole mogs
i would fuck dana
my classmates were ugly and i was kinda one of the famous guys in class so no point in reunion


----------



## Lmao (Nov 19, 2020)

Uglybrazilian said:


> Nigga you have a talent for writing. Great storytelling. I believe things changed because you are not on HS anymore, niggas wont judge you if you are not GL or something, and even if they would, you now look good anyways.
> 
> You story pretty much summarizes how confidence is built. People gave you approval by complimenting your looks and thus you got more confident and things just happened naturally.


this. @Amnesia


----------



## Truemaxxer (Nov 19, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I went to an unofficial high school reunion when I was 27. It was a very loosely organized reunion at a large bar near the high school i went to. Granted I was NOT popular in HS at all, I had ONE best friend and when he got a gf it was me literally eating lunch alone and wandering around the playground just aimlessly until class started again. By senior year I was rolling out of bed in my PJs and just going to school as is. I didn't even want to go to my senior prom but my best friends gf set me up with a girl and she ended up being late and causing us all to be late, she even forgot to get me a boutonniere. Once we got in the door shes like "ok have a nice night Amnesia, bye" and she went on to spend the night with the guy I found out she later married
> 
> ANYWAY back to the high school reunion I went to. I showed up and legit saw all the same people in the same cliques they were in back in high school. I immediately felt nervous af like back when I was in school again. I saw the cool crowd, with the coolest best looking dude named Cole. He was captain of the football team, dated the hottest girl, prom kind, the whole nine yards. All the same cool kids around him even now, 10 years later. I make my way towards this other group of guys that I was kinda cool with and they vaguely and ordered a drink at the bar and made small talk with them. This dude named Kevin had "borrowed" my graphiing calculator the last day of school and I remembered it so I was like Hey Kevin yo u remember u owe me like 120 bucks, and he was like shiiit dude my bad HAHA. yep people don't fucking change, fucking asshole.
> 
> ...


Not gonna lie you got a good talent for creating and writing such stories. 

The pics made it even more real and people can empathise feel with the main character.

A lot better than the supposed "slay" stories


----------



## GymcelDoomer (Nov 19, 2020)

Jfl such a pathetic story. Your friends look like normies and i mog them all.


----------



## Amnesia (Nov 19, 2020)

aut0phobic said:


> if this isn't tales, then it's unironically because you kept looksmaxxing past the age when most people start falling off
> 
> maybe you're more NT now as well, what do you think?



COle hadn't let himself go, he still had a few girls on rotationm but a lot of the other guys had for sure. Honestly ppl go downhill so fast into their mid 20's that if u stay low bf% and continue to looksmaxx u can easily achieve top percentile in looks into your late 20's and 30's



saturn97 said:


> sounds a bit pathetic tbh
> 
> I understand feeling subhuman in HS, I certainly did, but never would I get a dopamine rush because the gigachad came and talked to me. Call it tryhard if you want, but I never considered the gigachads as being more worth than me, to the point that I would feel good because they bothered to talk to me (who the fuck they are at the end of the day?)
> 
> as for the bitch, tbh genetic trash



Pathetic or not I am just being honest in my feelings, I have no ego to preserve on this forum in that moment this is how I felt. The HIGHEST LMS male in the entire district was inviting me to have a drink with him and his group of friends. This is a moment I dreamed about back in high school as an autist loser. I would spy on the popular kids lunch table and wonder what it was like to eat with them. Back then in high school is was one of the motivations to looksmax, and 10 years later is semi paid off.

It was a cathartic moment



celmane said:


> you mog cole to oblivion, did you wear lifts to this party? if so how tall were you compared to cole?





nonserviam said:


> Question is, were you frauding with lifts and contacts? Were they like wtf is going on?



I was not frauding with lifts or contacts, wish I had been with the lifts though, I coulda just told them all I had a late growth spurt and people prob woulda bought it.




LookMaxingGod73 said:


> How okd are you?



32




filippas.edonas said:


> you said only looksmax differences were nose jobs and lower lid retractions. did you have your tan at the time though and also were you low bf and had dyed your eyebrows and fixed your hair too?



Had a tan and dyed eyebrows but wasn't even that low bf%




Syobevoli said:


> Everyone is exactly the same as in high school when they're adults. Personality is set in stone based on your social status in high school.



Personality is definitely harder to change than looks




RAITEIII said:


> You are overatting the "chad and stacy" lmao you mog to hell and back.
> 
> I thought u were wearing subtle eye color change contacts and lifts lmao.



Cole was pretty GL back in his day, the cheerleader's looks were halo'd hard by the fact she was head cheerleader. But this just contributes to my overall point that high school is such a fucking bubble of existence, esp before social media. The people you knew in HS were the main characters of your life.

The football jock
The cheerleader
The funny GL guy
The super rich kid

etc


*And even 10 years after the fact these people were still halo'd from their status I saw them as having back in high school*


----------



## Deleted member 8902 (Nov 19, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> COle hadn't let himself go, he still had a few girls on rotationm but a lot of the other guys had for sure. Honestly ppl go downhill so fast into their mid 20's that if u stay low bf% and continue to looksmaxx u can easily achieve top percentile in looks into your late 20's and 30's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You look very young for 32YO good job man mirin hard


----------



## Ocelot (Nov 19, 2020)

Current Cole would unironically be rated 4 PSL here.

Also it's definitely odd, at least subconsciously, to see someone so GL write something so pathetic. 
Totally honest, this thread reeked of truecel mindset. "OMG the cool kid noticed me" etc.
Not what I was actively thinking, but definitely popped up in my head going through it.

Just another anecdote of looks influencing perceived personality, as well as expectations of a person based on their looks/stature. Brutal.


----------



## TITUS (Nov 19, 2020)

You are such a mentalcel.


----------



## Amnesia (Nov 19, 2020)

SkinjobCatastrophe said:


> You really have a good way of writing these, how you describe everything is really similar to how I felt when I was in high school





RoundHouse said:


> *Honestly, i love your threads bro, idc about anyone who said dn read, i actually read them jfl, theyre intresting as fuck keep them going, repped.*





Uglybrazilian said:


> Nigga you have a talent for writing. Great storytelling. I believe things changed because you are not on HS anymore, niggas wont judge you if you are not GL or something, and even if they would, you now look good anyways.
> 
> You story pretty much summarizes how confidence is built. People gave you approval by complimenting your looks and thus you got more confident and things just happened naturally.





Lmao said:


> this. @Amnesia





Truemaxxer said:


> Not gonna lie you got a good talent for creating and writing such stories.
> 
> The pics made it even more real and people can empathise feel with the main character.
> 
> A lot better than the supposed "slay" stories




What about my style do you enjoy, what can I improve or elaborate on in my stories/writing? Any constructive critiques? Suggestions ?


Thanks guys appreciate the compliments, makes me motivated to write more in the future


Honestly, when I write these it's total stream on consciousness, I just let the ideas, experiences, and events free flow and I write it as I am thinking it


----------



## stuckneworleans (Nov 19, 2020)

Lowest T highest E womanly mentally ill story I've ever read tbh


----------



## RoundHouse (Nov 19, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Thanks guys appreciate the compliments, makes me motivated to write more in the future


Np dude, you've earned it urself


----------



## RoundHouse (Nov 19, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> What about my style do you enjoy,


I enjoy that you say whatever the fuck you feel like saying, it makes it even more interesting ngl.


Amnesia said:


> Honestly, when I write these it's total stream on consciousness, I just let the ideas, experiences, and events free flow and I write it as I am thinking it


this is what i was talking about


----------



## Hightwolf (Nov 19, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I went to an unofficial high school reunion when I was 27. It was a very loosely organized reunion at a large bar near the high school i went to. Granted I was NOT popular in HS at all, I had ONE best friend and when he got a gf it was me literally eating lunch alone and wandering around the playground just aimlessly until class started again. By senior year I was rolling out of bed in my PJs and just going to school as is. I didn't even want to go to my senior prom but my best friends gf set me up with a girl and she ended up being late and causing us all to be late, she even forgot to get me a boutonniere. Once we got in the door shes like "ok have a nice night Amnesia, bye" and she went on to spend the night with the guy I found out she later married
> 
> ANYWAY back to the high school reunion I went to. I showed up and legit saw all the same people in the same cliques they were in back in high school. I immediately felt nervous af like back when I was in school again. I saw the cool crowd, with the coolest best looking dude named Cole. He was captain of the football team, dated the hottest girl, prom kind, the whole nine yards. All the same cool kids around him even now, 10 years later. I make my way towards this other group of guys that I was kinda cool with and they vaguely and ordered a drink at the bar and made small talk with them. This dude named Kevin had "borrowed" my graphiing calculator the last day of school and I remembered it so I was like Hey Kevin yo u remember u owe me like 120 bucks, and he was like shiiit dude my bad HAHA. yep people don't fucking change, fucking asshole.
> 
> ...


Good post cuz of the content / blackpill but absolutely fucking pathetic man


----------



## Deleted member 7917 (Nov 19, 2020)

This story explains why you are mentally fucked. You are desperate to amend the past and make up for lost time. 

The fate of all looksmaxers after 18


----------



## Uglybrazilian (Nov 19, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> What about my style do you enjoy, what can I improve or elaborate on in my stories/writing? Any constructive critiques? Suggestions ?
> 
> 
> Thanks guys appreciate the compliments, makes me motivated to write more in the future
> ...


your life story is very interesting because of your looks transformation
maybe you should try to write something fictional about it(but based on your life experiences, like bukowsky's books)

a book partly based on your life story has a huge potential of becoming something big imo, its very interesting


----------



## Pussyslayer (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## SkinjobCatastrophe (Nov 19, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> What about my style do you enjoy, what can I improve or elaborate on in my stories/writing? Any constructive critiques? Suggestions ?
> 
> 
> Thanks guys appreciate the compliments, makes me motivated to write more in the future
> ...


I think the stream of consciousness thing like you described is good for these kinds of stories, it helps to describe how you feel in the moment in real life situations. The formula you have now where you just go through the events and tell what you think and what goes on inside your head and what you are excited about or pissed off because of is just right


----------



## Deleted member 8616 (Nov 19, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> COle hadn't let himself go, he still had a few girls on rotationm but a lot of the other guys had for sure. Honestly ppl go downhill so fast into their mid 20's that if u stay low bf% and continue to looksmaxx u can easily achieve top percentile in looks into your late 20's and 30's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do you maybe have a pic of cole young from a yearbook or something?


----------



## sytyl (Nov 19, 2020)

lifefuel for my highschool reunion in a few months time


----------



## Patriot (Nov 19, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I went to an unofficial high school reunion when I was 27. It was a very loosely organized reunion at a large bar near the high school i went to. Granted I was NOT popular in HS at all, I had ONE best friend and when he got a gf it was me literally eating lunch alone and wandering around the playground just aimlessly until class started again. By senior year I was rolling out of bed in my PJs and just going to school as is. I didn't even want to go to my senior prom but my best friends gf set me up with a girl and she ended up being late and causing us all to be late, she even forgot to get me a boutonniere. Once we got in the door shes like "ok have a nice night Amnesia, bye" and she went on to spend the night with the guy I found out she later married
> 
> ANYWAY back to the high school reunion I went to. I showed up and legit saw all the same people in the same cliques they were in back in high school. I immediately felt nervous af like back when I was in school again. I saw the cool crowd, with the coolest best looking dude named Cole. He was captain of the football team, dated the hottest girl, prom kind, the whole nine yards. All the same cool kids around him even now, 10 years later. I make my way towards this other group of guys that I was kinda cool with and they vaguely and ordered a drink at the bar and made small talk with them. This dude named Kevin had "borrowed" my graphiing calculator the last day of school and I remembered it so I was like Hey Kevin yo u remember u owe me like 120 bucks, and he was like shiiit dude my bad HAHA. yep people don't fucking change, fucking asshole.
> 
> ...


I read all of that, really interesting.
It is like catching the wasted youthhood from the lost oblivion - unbelievable story.
I would really like to see your gigachad brother picture though, can't image he has somehow better facial bonemass than you after looksmaxxing.


----------



## goat2x (Nov 19, 2020)

damn i didnt even know that your name is amnesia IRL aswell
good halo


----------



## fogdart (Nov 19, 2020)

FFS I need the story about smashing the cheerleader


----------



## oldcell (Nov 19, 2020)

You should tell Dana to get rhino, she might went from 4.5 to 5.5 after


----------



## Deleted member 10679 (Nov 19, 2020)

goat2x said:


> damn i didnt even know that your name is amnesia IRL aswell
> good halo


Nah amnesia looks like a guy named Steven or Jason



Spoiler



or Elliot


----------



## Amnesia (Nov 19, 2020)

oldcell said:


> You should tell Dana to get rhino, she might went from 4.5 to 5.5 after


We actually talked about that when we hung out cause she said I looked a bit different and I told her about my plastic surgeries and rhino and then she's like WOOOOW that's cool I always wanted to get a nose job and we sperged out about facial aesthetics. It was pretty cool, dunno if she ever got one tho


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Nov 19, 2020)

Holy shit, you know lonely teen years can really fuck you up when a PSL6 guy is acting like a homosexual in front of the high school chad.


----------



## fogdart (Nov 19, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> We actually talked about that when we hung out cause she said I looked a bit different and I told her about my plastic surgeries and rhino and then she's like WOOOOW that's cool I always wanted to get a nose job and we sperged out about facial aesthetics. It was pretty cool, dunno if she ever got one tho





fogdart said:


> FFS I need the story about smashing the cheerleader


----------



## Deleted member 10679 (Nov 19, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> We actually talked about that when we hung out cause she said I looked a bit different and I told her about my plastic surgeries and rhino and then she's like WOOOOW that's cool I always wanted to get a nose job and we sperged out about facial aesthetics. It was pretty cool, dunno if she ever got one tho


Surprised she had a positive reaction, I thought she would have called you out on it or mock you for getting surgery


----------



## JMax (Nov 19, 2020)

Brutal. That reunion is probably for the go-letters what high school was for you.


----------



## PYT (Nov 19, 2020)

don't pay attention to the faggots making fun fo you for reacts

but your highschool experience sounded miserable if I'm a freshman and being in your situation for 4 years is suifuel. Highschool pretty much started but I want to try and prevent what happened to you happen to me


----------



## Deleted member 6867 (Nov 19, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> literally eating lunch alone and wandering around the playground just aimlessly until class started again.


how is this even possible, you looked normal and not weird before your looksmax, did ur grade have a small number of students


----------



## Amnesia (Nov 19, 2020)

James97 said:


> how is this even possible, you looked normal and not weird before your looksmax, did ur grade have a small number of students



Yeah I dunno bro, it was like that since I entered middle school and fucked with my head all thru school the fact that I was never able to make friends. Standing in like a circle of people talking if I were to contribute something to the convo no one ever recieved it well, it was ignored like I didn't even exist. It happened to much I just assumed I wasn't real or didn't exist and I naturally withdrew cause of such a lack of attention from others in the first place.

I more and more stopped trying and by my senior year just literally stopped talking to anyone and just counted the days down till geaduation, I used to just sit alone in the corner of the library during lunch and just watch ppl


----------



## Deleted member 7521 (Nov 19, 2020)

Might be cringe but I relate to this, jfl I still have fantasies about fucking the hot girls from school simply because they were THE hot girls. Even though they have gone down in looks.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## diggbicc (Nov 20, 2020)

goat2x said:


> damn i didnt even know that your name is amnesia IRL aswell
> good halo


He must've forgot to tell us before


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Nov 20, 2020)

HeavenAdmιn said:


> JFL SHOUDLVE TOLD HER NO STACY WITH THAT NOSE
> View attachment 813480


She’s track and field must be her superior nasal airways


----------



## Marquis (Nov 20, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I went to an unofficial high school reunion when I was 27. It was a very loosely organized reunion at a large bar near the high school i went to. Granted I was NOT popular in HS at all, I had ONE best friend and when he got a gf it was me literally eating lunch alone and wandering around the playground just aimlessly until class started again. By senior year I was rolling out of bed in my PJs and just going to school as is. I didn't even want to go to my senior prom but my best friends gf set me up with a girl and she ended up being late and causing us all to be late, she even forgot to get me a boutonniere. Once we got in the door shes like "ok have a nice night Amnesia, bye" and she went on to spend the night with the guy I found out she later married
> 
> ANYWAY back to the high school reunion I went to. I showed up and legit saw all the same people in the same cliques they were in back in high school. I immediately felt nervous af like back when I was in school again. I saw the cool crowd, with the coolest best looking dude named Cole. He was captain of the football team, dated the hottest girl, prom kind, the whole nine yards. All the same cool kids around him even now, 10 years later. I make my way towards this other group of guys that I was kinda cool with and they vaguely and ordered a drink at the bar and made small talk with them. This dude named Kevin had "borrowed" my graphiing calculator the last day of school and I remembered it so I was like Hey Kevin yo u remember u owe me like 120 bucks, and he was like shiiit dude my bad HAHA. yep people don't fucking change, fucking asshole.
> 
> ...


tales from the basement.jpeg


----------



## Deleted member 3020 (Nov 20, 2020)

this is straight out of a high school movie. chads really be livin in movies


----------



## SMVbender (Nov 20, 2020)

dn rd sounds like a r*ddit r*dpill post


----------



## kierkegaard (Nov 20, 2020)

Great writeup. It's an interesting paradox when all the 'popular kids' from high school turn out to be losers a few years down the road, having never moved on from high school, yet they still symbolize something very deep within our psyche.


----------



## Deleted member 9568 (Nov 20, 2020)

mentallly ill, anyways it's lifefuel that they didn't comment anything about surgeries lol


----------



## Curlbrahhh (Nov 21, 2020)

You mog that bloated washed up Chad, amnesia-kun.


----------



## Deleted member 6400 (Nov 21, 2020)

TheLurch said:


> Nah amnesia looks like a guy named Steven or Jason
> 
> 
> 
> ...


probaly Hunter or Eugene


----------



## sub6manletnozygos (Nov 21, 2020)

*you are mentally ill ngl tbh. you were ALWAYS the chad even before your surgeries *


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Jan 8, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> I had ONE best friend and when he got a gf it was me


----------



## Limbo (Jan 30, 2021)

You made Dana and Cole sound like genetic lottery winners.. 2 seconds later. 1 HT normie male and uhh shes lucky shes female


----------



## St. Wristcel (Feb 6, 2021)

Good for you, should’ve worn lifts though and told them I grew 4 inches in college.


----------



## Entschuldigung (Feb 6, 2021)

Syobevoli said:


> Looksmaxed Chad at his high-school reunion:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cringe af
I can't believe this is real


----------



## Deleted member 10185 (Feb 6, 2021)

I would never 
high school reunion ... IF i WAs INVISIBLE.​


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Mar 25, 2022)

this level ascension or dead


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Mar 25, 2022)

schizo larp of porn addicted oldcel


----------



## OldRooster (Mar 25, 2022)

Dana looks older than 30, and her pic looks filtered, but I can see where she would have been very attractive in HS and she still looks good. The picture of the Chad is under pretty harsh conditions, and he has a beard and sweatshirt, so can't give a useful opinion of him other than he has a good palate and smile. 

I never went to any of my HS reunions, mostly because I lived 3,000 miles away. I am actually surprised more than half of people that I went to HS with still live within 50 miles of the HS given that 90% of the class went on to college.


----------



## stamaster21 (Mar 25, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> I went to an unofficial high school reunion when I was 27. It was a very loosely organized reunion at a large bar near the high school i went to. Granted I was NOT popular in HS at all, I had ONE best friend and when he got a gf it was me literally eating lunch alone and wandering around the playground just aimlessly until class started again. By senior year I was rolling out of bed in my PJs and just going to school as is. I didn't even want to go to my senior prom but my best friends gf set me up with a girl and she ended up being late and causing us all to be late, she even forgot to get me a boutonniere. Once we got in the door shes like "ok have a nice night Amnesia, bye" and she went on to spend the night with the guy I found out she later married
> 
> ANYWAY back to the high school reunion I went to. I showed up and legit saw all the same people in the same cliques they were in back in high school. I immediately felt nervous af like back when I was in school again. I saw the cool crowd, with the coolest best looking dude named Cole. He was captain of the football team, dated the hottest girl, prom kind, the whole nine yards. All the same cool kids around him even now, 10 years later. I make my way towards this other group of guys that I was kinda cool with and they vaguely and ordered a drink at the bar and made small talk with them. This dude named Kevin had "borrowed" my graphiing calculator the last day of school and I remembered it so I was like Hey Kevin yo u remember u owe me like 120 bucks, and he was like shiiit dude my bad HAHA. yep people don't fucking change, fucking asshole.
> 
> ...


Next time on tales from the redneck dynasty, dana has a three some with the op and cole. Looks like a bunch of country trailer park folks, just saying.


----------



## stamaster21 (Mar 25, 2022)

OldRooster said:


> Dana looks older than 30, and her pic looks filtered, but I can see where she would have been very attractive in HS and she still looks good. The picture of the Chad is under pretty harsh conditions, and he has a beard and sweatshirt, so can't give a useful opinion of him other than he has a good palate and smile.
> 
> I never went to any of my HS reunions, mostly because I lived 3,000 miles away. I am actually surprised more than half of people that I went to HS with still live within 50 miles of the HS given that 90% of the class went on to college.


What happens is they all spread out after highschool, but return about 7-10 years later because folks start thinking of family and community, so they return to what ever city or town, to look for long-term mates they may have had connection with. Be it a ex-beta orbiter, ex-boyfriend, ex hookup buddy, or one the beta-providers they would have never fucked 10-12 years when the women were in their primes.


----------



## stamaster21 (Mar 25, 2022)

gaymidget said:


> Yo bro, no wonder you are a anti social depressive fuck. Nigga, you are 30, how can you get excited by talking to another grown men? I wasnt popular either but i never sucked any dick of popular kids. You are just pathetic bro. You need therapy or some shit.



I could understand being excited to talk to people/ men who have interest to hangout or invite me to guy events like fishing or some camping, or bbq. But to be excited to talk to some guy, who you were never cool with, back in your youth or prime, is some crazy shit. Wdf would i care about some 30 year old fella who never wanted to hangout with me when we were young. 

I had some dudes and folks, trying to hit me up, on indeed, facebook , instagram. Wdf would i hang out with yall now.
in your teens and college years are the time for yall to hit me up, not after you now done got fat/obese starting to lose your hair, and or you knocked up some broads, and now need some more buddies. Shit is funny you try to socialize with folks and reachout, when young, then these folks start hitting you up years later once the fun times are over.


----------



## Beetlejuice (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## stamaster21 (Mar 25, 2022)

Deleted member 7917 said:


> This story explains why you are mentally fucked. You are desperate to amend the past and make up for lost time.
> 
> The fate of all looksmaxers after 18


guys keeps focusing on the past of highschool and college, this normal for a few months even a few years but after 10-12 years godamn. By age 19 i stopped thinking and focusing on the highschool years. People don't think of what they can do today and their future and look forward. And yes alot of looksmaxers have this mindset. You cannot go back in time with time machine all you can do now, is work with what you have and live for today .


----------



## looksmaxxed (Dec 29, 2022)

this reads like one of those reddit larps that ends up with the main character getting fucked in the ass


----------



## UKCurry (Dec 29, 2022)

wheres the story of when you fucked the cheer leader ?

i wanna touch my self


----------

